# CR1 Pro vs CR1 Pro CD



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking at two bikes from the same seller that seem to be identical in price, specs and color but have different names. Both are 2010 models.

One is called "CR1 Pro" the other is called "CR1 PRO CD". I've seen both models mentioned at many locations, but can't tell the difference. The Scott site doesn't mention the "CD" version, at least as far as I can tell.

[edit] Now I'm thinking that the difference is compact crank (CD) vs. regular crank? Can anyone confirm this? 

Thanks.


----------



## jaysc (Apr 23, 2010)

You are correct, CD = compact drive.


----------

